# التخلص من الأدوية منتهية الصلاحية في المنشأت الصحية



## فور سيزونز (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اطلب المساعدة من إخواني أعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع فأنا أعمل في منشأة صحية وهناك كميات كبيرة 
من الأدويه منتهية الصلاحية والإدارة ترغب في التخلص منها بإحراقها في مكان مكشوف خارج حدود المنشأة وكما تعلمون المخاطر التي ستنتج من هذا العمل من تلوث للبيئة والإنسان والحيوان وقد عارضت على ذلك إلا أنهم طلبو مني ما يثبت ويدعم كلامي 
عليه امل منكم التكرم ومساعدتي لأوضح لهم المخاطر جرى هذا العمل الخطير والطرق الصحيحه في التخلص من الإدويه منتهية الصلاحية
وشكرااااااااا لكم جميعا 

ارجو التثبيت من الإدارة لأهمية الموضوع


----------



## sayed00 (4 يناير 2009)

اخى الكريم يمكنك الرجوع الى الـ Msds لكل مادة و كيفية التخلص منها

يمكنهم التخلص منها حسب القوانين المتعلقة بعملية التخلص من النفايات الخطرة و كيف لهذة المنشأة التخلص من النفايات الطبية لديها "" اعتقد ان يكون لها محرقة خاصة تحرق فيها و ليس حرقها فى مكان مفتوح


----------



## فور سيزونز (4 يناير 2009)

اخي سعيد مساء الخير هذه كمية من الأدويه وكمية كبيرة جداااااااااا ولا يوجد محرقة خاصة فقد اخبرتهم بأن الطريقة المثلى هي التخلص من الأدويه بتسليمها لشركة متخصصه في ذلك ولكن المشكلة هي عدما إقتناعهم بوجود مخاطر على البية أو الإنسان والحيوان من جرى التخلص من هذه الأدويه بالطريقة التي يرغبون بها ويريدون ما يثبت كلامي بأن هناك مخاطر من إحراق الأدويه في العراء وأن هناك مخاطر على البيئة والإنسان لكي لايقدمون على ذلك 
ويوكلون الموضوع لشركة متخصصة في ذلك 
امل من كل من لديه معلومه عن سلامة التخلص من الأدويه المنتهية والطرق السليمة في ذلك أن لا يبخل علينا بها وله منا الدعاء في ظهر الغيب


----------



## mohamed lashin (8 فبراير 2009)

عزيزى تعامل الأدوية معاملة الكيماويات الخطرة والتى يجب إتخاذ إجراءات سلامة جدية للتعامل معها فما بالك بإحراقها فى العراء؟؟؟؟
أرجو تنبيه السادة المسؤلين عندك لذلك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 فبراير 2009)

أخوتي الكرام:
أنا من جهتي أحترم هذا الموقع وأجد فيه ضالتي وهو النادي الليبي للمخلفات الطبية 
http://www.libyanmedicalwaste.com/
وهو عبارة عن :
نادي علمي صحي بيئي يهتم بإدارة المخلفات الطبية في المستشفيات والمرافق الصحية الليبية من بداية عملية الإنتاج إلى نهاية عملية التخلص


----------



## صفوان اصف (9 فبراير 2009)

سؤال 

اخي الكريم

هل تتحدث عن ادويه بشريه

ام ادويه بيطريه ومبيدات زراعيه

وهل هذه الادويه سائله ام صلبه

وهل تتضمن مخلفات التحليل المخبري

هل تركيبة هذه الادويه خاصه بكم كمصنع ام مأخوذه من شركات عالميه


----------

